# Poll: Where will Gustav make landfall!!!



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'll start with 

FlakMan: Pensacola, Florida

Winner of poll - closest to actual NOAA official landfall. Tie-breaker determined by closest on the "dirty side"


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Cedar Bayou


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Cuba.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Mexico.

I hope for nowhere and don't wish the storm on anyone but I sure hope it doesn't boresight New Orleans.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

new new orleans


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

Beaumont


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Freeport.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Cedar Bayou


I'm going to get closer with my guess...

I say Havana, Cuba


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

kemah texas


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Guess I should clarify. Since I never win anything, I'm just trying to save my house. 



txgoddess said:


> Freeport.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

New Orleans... 17th street canal bridge


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Galveston Texas, West end where all the mansions are going up. Time to open-up the beaches again!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Rockport.... sorry guys


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Houma La or what ever is just south of there
This would be BAAADDDD for New Orleans
In reality if it's a cat 4 or 5 Mexico would be the best place for landfall
Hello $5.00 gas again


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

It's been a while but Corpus sure looks like a big Target right now!!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Guys, every year I try to teach my students this. Here is the deal. A hurricane cannot make *landfall* on a place that is not on the coast. It can hit anything, but landfall must occur at a coastal location. New Orleans could certainly be hit, but it cannot be a landfall location because it is not on the coast. Houston can not be a landfall location either. A hurricane can ostensibly hit Kansas City, but it can't make landfall there. I think it's bad luck for me to guess, so I won't.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Sabine River.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Corpus...


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

SPI


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Orange Beach, AL


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I predict that Gustav will hit land at the beach, ummmm, somewhere!


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Mobile, Alabama


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mexico with Brownsville on the dirty side.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

gulf coast... im guessing crystal beach. sorry guys


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

Matagorda, Tx


----------



## deerspotter (Apr 8, 2008)

Homa Lousianna


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

who knows?


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Port Aransas, TX


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

mum gonna have to say marble falls


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Hopefully not within either side of 100 miles West or East of Galveston


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

cameron, la.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I guess Haiti will be first land fall. What do I win.


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

Sargent, Texas
We're way past due...............


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Between Nicaragua and Georgia. I could so be a weatherman. How hard could it be to predict a projected path that is around 2500 miles wide?


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

GALVESTON IS DUE


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

BigTOM said:


> Beaumont


hello nah!! somewhere else please!!! go wipe out mexico or something!!


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

Corpus...my x lives there !!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> Galveston Texas, West end where all the mansions are going up. Time to open-up the beaches again!


There would be no beach after than Bam Bam!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i am going to say that it hits exactly where they do not forecast it hitting. in other words if on friday if they say it's coming our way, we're safe


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Empire, LA.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> gulf coast... im guessing crystal beach. sorry guys


Sorry no hurricanes allowed in Crystal Beach. Our local LEOS will run them off.:biggrin:


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

The anticipation is killing me! It's like waiting on a good bottle of ketchup to pour. Ain't nobody ever did me no wrong from the area but I hope north and east of Galveston. Say like....Beaumont.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Indian River, FL


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Grand Isle, LA


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

SLP, the sand bar needs to change up!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

High Island


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Sorry no hurricanes allowed in Crystal Beach. Our local LEOS will run them off.:biggrin:


is that because the hurricane will not have a beach pass stuck on its window?


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Cedar Bayou in Mesquite Bay because the COE wont do anything or dont have any funds. BS bring on and mother nature clean it out.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Definitely just south east of New Orleans to whack that Chocolate City,AGAIN!


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

I think the current air streams will push it to right on the AL/LA border around Mobile.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

If not the New NO with the Same NEW leves, then I would say Surfside dirty side is West end of Galvetraz.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

*get it while you can*

surf's gonna be up fo sho


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Brownsville


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Venice, then into Biloxi! Sad times Bro!

DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

LA/TX border..If you H-Town folks decide to make another premature evacuation don't forget your BBQ pits and Port-O-Potties for your roadside picnics..


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Landfall in Brownsville w/the dirty side on uranus.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> is that because the hurricane will not have a beach pass stuck on its window?


Yep!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> LA/TX border..If you H-Town folks decide to make another premature evacuation don't forget your BBQ pits and Port-O-Potties for your roadside picnics..


14 hours to SA TX last time from kema here we go again


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

New Orleans cat4


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

I say Port Alto, Tx.

I hope it's not New Orleans...Houston's police dept is not equipped to withstand another hit on New Orleans.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Chocolate city


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

I say galveston to corpus.. cat 3.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

grand isle ,la.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

www.stormpulse.com


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

*RRRRR!!!*



txgoddess said:


> Freeport.


Galveston! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Beach SE of Terrebonne, LA.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Wherever Wayne Dolephochinno is. He is always in the worst part of every storm, even if the kids playing behind him are not!!!
My official prediction is pirates beach.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Into Timbalier Bay and somewhere near Cocodrie, LA....

Unfortunately, a storm of any magnitude will make the GoogleEarth map of this area an antiquated document.

Making "dat marsh just ain't der no more" a very popular saying.

SwampRat!


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Where ever the hell it wants!!!!!!


----------



## Misty Dawn (May 27, 2005)

Port Fourchon


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

BINGO....................



boat_money said:


> i am going to say that it hits exactly where they do not forecast it hitting. in other words if on friday if they say it's coming our way, we're safe


----------



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

Anywhere but Brownsville. We have had tons of rain after Dolly and still have not had the chance to recover fully yet. One a year is enough. 

I say it seems like a good year for a kick to the groin. Brownsville it is.


----------



## Retriever (Dec 17, 2004)

Omaha, NE


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, just got my first hate mail from 2cool and I've been a member since the beginning. Looks like I'm now a jackarse for not liking all the condos and mansions that have gone up on the West end of Galveston restricting the public from beach access.

Oh well, I won't mention any names. Guess we can't please all the people all the time. Live and learn.

S.M.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

LA via Omaha....


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

N 29 * 33.0
W 92 * 15.3
Belle Isle, Abbeville, LA

Tie breaker = Max sustained wind 137 mph, cat 4


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

i say that gustav will never make "landfall" the land is already on the ground and it cant fall again..it can make debris fall and cows fall and trees fall but land fall? i dont think so...

just my smartarse .02
brian


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

San Luis pass.. Hey its a guess at this point..


----------



## mjmaxwell8 (Aug 28, 2007)

Im gonna go with Les Cayes, Haiti first, then official landfall around Port Arthur, TX.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Just west of New Orleans


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry but Lake Charles area.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

New Orleans, LA


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Gulfport, MS


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Port Arthur, TX


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Guantanamo Bay, Cuba. Then Houma, LA.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Galveston Texas,than straight up I-45 to Houston


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Me thinks some folks are "wishing" rather than guessing.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

East of Alabama


----------



## C-Mac369 (Jun 27, 2008)

BALZTOWAL said:


> GALVESTON IS DUE


Yup


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Louisiana/Mississippi state line or somewhere in that area.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Cameron, LA


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't know about landfall but we could be in for another "Katrina Kataz", maybe a "Rita Redux" but hopefully just a "Gus Giggle'. Seriously one of the other threads here as info showing at least 2 of the computer models coming up with a Cat 5 in the Gulf late Sunday or early Monday with very little certainty as even general landfall (I know some are saying mid-Gulf coast). Don't know about you but the phrase "Cat 5 Gulf" gives me chills. I will at least take trailer towing gear with me this Labor Day weekend in case I need to get trailer out of Rockport.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

It wil effect the championship either way. That is my guess hehehe


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

Stew1tx are you talking about the Texas Redfish Series?


----------



## girlfindsfish (May 27, 2008)

I am really hoping it is not too bad for where ever it hits. Praying that if we get anything at all, that we are NOT direct or "dirty" side.
I'm ready to go, if I need to. I think I will wait til Sat. and see if I am goin to Austin for Labor Day weekend or staying home to go fishing. I know from the horror stories I heard, I won't wait til the last minute to leave.
Start praying!!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't know, I don't know! I'm looking for a cabin on Lake Travis or Lake Sommerville to rent for a few days.


----------



## Totally La. (Aug 11, 2005)

NEW ORLEANS, BUT MISSISSIPPI DOES NOT DESERVE IT.


----------



## Totally La. (Aug 11, 2005)

NEW ORLEANS, BUT MISSISSIPPI DOES NOT DESERVR THE BAD SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Sea Rim State park west of the Sabine River.


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

DENVER


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*La,Miss,AL*


*Texas Sparred....... if if if ?*
IF present course ?
Prayers with all of us !








 loading...


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

GULF SHORES ALA.


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

Too much uncertainty with the models, but a Louisianna coast hit looks likely at this point. I just don't like the two models that show it hitting Galveston.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Models*



capn_billl said:


> Too much uncertainty with the models, but a Louisianna coast hit looks likely at this point. I just don't like the two models that show it hitting Galveston.


Yes I agree.
I live in galveston.
Do You?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

It may change 100 time before we know. The humming birds will tell where it hits LOL


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

My wife sent me this picture a few minutes ago-she was looking over pictures from when our daughter was born (born the day Rita made landfall fri., 9/23/05). We had left for Austin that Thursday morning. really don't want to see that on my TV this weekend.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

Central Texas ‘cause we need a FEMA trailer for a new hunting cabin on our place.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Ah, Denver, the sunshine state.



dishman said:


> DENVER


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Fourchon, la......or however you spell it.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Cameron, LA


Latest models have Cameron near the bullseye!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

it keeps getting a lower projection path i think a dead hit on highisland but nice if a dead hit on slp get rid of a few a holes in condos stealing are beachs that are public land .


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

NEW ORLEANS , FOR ITS SECOND CLEANSING!! I GUESS SOMETIMES IT TAKES MORE THAN ONE.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

On this projection today FUrTHER WEST


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

High Island


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Yes, it does seem to be swinging a little farther West but still looking that once it gets in the Gulf that it is heading towards LA.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

You, sir, are a jackass. I happen to live less than 2 miles from SLP. I have a child, a home, and animals. I do not "steal" anyone's beaches, nor do I live in a condo but I doubt very seriously that a direct hit on a stretch of condos at SLP would spare my home (which I have worked hard to pay for). I also sincerely doubt that my irreplaceable possessions that I would be forced to leave behind in the event of a hurricane would survive. I do not think it's "nice" if it hits ANYWHERE that someone lives. Perhaps a little karma if it hits where YOU live, but not fair to your neighbors. I take the risk living here, but I don't appreciate ignorant, dumbass remarks from neanderthals who think that living in a condo on a beach is reason enough to warrant a devastating natural disaster. There needs to be some chlorination in the gene pool.



lunkerbrad said:


> it keeps getting a lower projection path i think a dead hit on highisland but nice if a dead hit on slp get rid of a few a holes in condos stealing are beachs that are public land .


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> You, sir, are a jackass. I happen to live less than 2 miles from SLP. I have a child, a home, and animals. I do not "steal" anyone's beaches, nor do I live in a condo but I doubt very seriously that a direct hit on a stretch of condos at SLP would spare my home (which I have worked hard to pay for). I also sincerely doubt that my irreplaceable possessions that I would be forced to leave behind in the event of a hurricane would survive. I do not think it's "nice" if it hits ANYWHERE that someone lives. Perhaps a little karma if it hits where YOU live, but not fair to your neighbors. I take the risk living here, but I don't appreciate ignorant, dumbass remarks from neanderthals who think that living in a condo on a beach is reason enough to warrant a devastating natural disaster. There needs to be some chlorination in the gene pool.


LOL

Tell him girl! I am just a few miles north of SLP on the Mainland, I'm with you!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

All i can say i that i hope it hits somewhere the the population and damage to homes are minimal. We just moved into our new house on saturday and the roofers are there as i type putting a new roof on. I dont want it to hit anywhere that people could be hurt. Just what i think.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

txgoddess you tell him for all the people that live on the westend!


----------



## Captain Randy (Sep 16, 2005)

To get back on track
Holly Beach LA

Randy


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Between High Island and Sabine.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

All in good time nature WILL take back what is her's. When people build where there is danger, danger will find them. I wish no distruction to anyone, but it is going to hit somewhere.  I am pretty sure no one wishes harm to any ones home or property. Some of us just wish there was alittle more control on where and what people build. Hope everyone stay's safe and plan's ahead.


----------



## Tail-Gunner (May 23, 2008)

Alright all you weather gurus. I just got back from the lease this afternoon. I have not been hearing the news. I am supposed to be leaving for Rockport in the morning till Monday. Do ya'll think I'll be caught up in an evacuation? Am I crazy for even thinkin about going?????

TG


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Hmmm.*



Main Frame 8 said:


> Latest models have Cameron near the bullseye!


Still sliding west towards Cameron. It could be close.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

It looks like the eye wall is just coming up on Cocodrie and will fallow Hwy 90 straight to Lafayette. Houma is gona get slammed soon.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Calmday said:


> It looks like the eye wall is just coming up on Cocodrie and will fallow Hwy 90 straight to Lafayette. Houma is gona get slammed soon.


It would appear that is accurate. The northeast side of the eye is about to punch Houma right in the mouth.

http://www.accuweather.com/radar-local.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&site=KNEW&type=R1&anim=1&large=1


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

SwampRat said:


> Into Timbalier Bay and somewhere near Cocodrie, LA....
> 
> Unfortunately, a storm of any magnitude will make the GoogleEarth map of this area an antiquated document.
> 
> ...


nice job swamp rat....what did you win...lol


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

My cousin's camp in Cocodrie is likely history. Time will tell.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

rebelangler said:


> nice job swamp rat....what did you win...lol


First, lemme say everyone is fine...no injuries or damages known.

For the moment, I've "won" a large dose of concern for my immediate family and friends who live on high ground and decided to "ride it out"...

Dad said winds were 100mph at his house at 11am...He wasn't all that thrilled to hear we are having a clear/calm morning. I encouraged him to enjoy the ride as best as he can as it wouldn't last for too much longer...I've got some screen captures of the radar to show him later for grins and giggles.

Email just came in from friend saying "it's like a war zone"....These folks are going through the eye-wall right now.

For the longer term, I'm almost certain there will be significant and irrecoverable damage to the marshes that I like to catch a few crabs and fish out of.

I should hear some more first hand reports within the next few hours.

Everyone is okay so far, so I've "won."

SwampRat!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

SwampRat said:


> First, lemme say everyone is fine...no injuries or damages known.
> 
> For the moment, I've "won" a large dose of concern for my immediate family and friends who live on high ground and decided to "ride it out"...
> 
> ...


*Green on that SwampRat. You did win this poll. I have a prize for you just PM me as I did start this Poll and you perdicted landfall correctly. *

*This Poll is now ended!*


----------

